# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > القانون الإداري >  القانون فى أجازة

## فهد

القانون فى أجازةبقلم: فاروق جويدة

 القانـون فـي إجـازة بقيت بيننا بعض الرموز الحقيقية التي امتد ولاؤها وانتماؤها لقيم هذا الشعب رغم كل ما أحاط بنا من مظاهر التردي والانفلات‏..‏ 

 هذه الرموز التي ظهرت في زمان آخر وعصر مختلف مازالت تدرك قيمة منظومة العدالة والأخلاق والضمير‏..‏ عدد قليل بقي من هذه الرموز ولكنه مازال يعطي للحياة معناها وللفكر مصداقيته‏..‏ وللمواقف قيمتها‏..‏ في مقدمة من بقي من هذه الرموز العالم والفقيه الجليل د‏.‏ثروت بدوي أستاذ القانون الشهير وواحد من العلامات البارزة في مسيرة العدالة في مصر‏..‏
تلقيت هذه الرسالة من د‏.‏ بدوي‏..‏
‏...‏ فاروق جويدة‏:‏
أرجو أن تسمحوا لي بأن أبعث إليكم بهذه الرسالة التي أبوح فيها ببعض ما يؤرقني وما يثير أحزاني علي ما يجري في بلدنا العزيز بما يهدد مستقبل أبنائنا‏,‏ ويبدد ثرواتنا‏,‏ وبما ينال من استقلالنا‏..‏
لقد هالني وأفزعني ما لمسته طوال العقود الثلاثة الماضية من إهدار لثروات البلاد ومن حالات التصرف في الأموال العامة دون اتباع الأساليب القانونية السليمة‏,‏ ومن غير المختصين بالتصرف في أملاك الدولة‏,‏ وفي بعض الأحيان عن جهل بأحكام التصرف في تلك الأموال‏..‏
ولقد أثارني أخيرا ما بدأ يتردد من إرهاصات بشأن بيع حديقة الحيوان بالجيزة‏,‏ أو بيع العقارات التي أقيم عليها مسرح البالون بالعجوزة‏,‏ أو ما حدث فعلا من مبيعات لعقارات مملوكة للدولة بواسطة بعض الوزارات‏!!!‏
لقد كان التحول من سياسة الاقتصاد الموجه إلي سياسة الاقتصاد الحر‏,‏ ومنها إلي الاقتصاد المنفلت‏,‏ أحد العوامل الأساسية التي أدت إلي ما نشاهده اليوم من عدم التقيد بأحكام القوانين الاقتصادية‏,‏ والخروج علي الضوابط المحددة للاختصاصات الإدارية‏..‏
ولعل أبرز وأخطر مظاهر الانفلات تكمن في الأمور الآتية‏:‏
‏{{‏ أولا‏:‏ الخلط بين نوعية من الملكية العامة‏:‏ الأموال العامة أو الدومين العام والأموال الخاصة المملوكة للدولة وغيرها من الأشخاص العامة‏,‏ حيث إن الأموال العامة أو الدومين العام لها أحكام مختلفة تماما عن أحكام الأموال الخاصة المملوكة للدولة‏(‏ الدومين الخاص‏)‏ وبالذات من حيث عدم جواز التصرف إطلاقـا في الأموال العامة بينما يجوز التصرف في أموال الدولة الخاصة وفق قواعد وأحكام محددة وتضمن سلامة هذه التصرفات‏.‏ فالأموال العامة أو الدومين العام لا يجوز التصرف فيه بالبيع ولا يجوز الحجز عليه‏,‏ ولا يجوز تملكه بالتقادم أي بوضع اليد مهما طالت مدة وضع اليد‏..‏
كما أن الأموال العامة أو الدومين العام لا تكون ملكـا للأجهزة الإدارية التي تديرها أو التي تكون في حوزتها‏,‏ وإنما تكون ملكـا للشخص الإداري العام‏(‏ الدولة أو الأشخاص الإدارية الإقليمية أو المؤسسات والهيئات العامة‏)‏
وقد تصور الكثير من الوزراء والعديد من رجال الإدارة أن ما تحت أيديهم من أموال ملك لوزاراتهم أو للجهاز الإداري الذي يديرونه‏.‏ وهذا خطأ فادح لأن الأموال العامة في الوزارات ملك للدولة وليست ملكـا للوزارة‏(‏ لأن الوزارة جهاز تابع للدولة ولا تتمتع الوزارة بالشخصية القانونية المستقلة‏)‏ كما أن الأموال العامة التي تديرها كليات ومعاهد الجامعة ليست ملكـا لهذه الكليات أو المعاهد وإنما هي ملك للجامعة صاحبة الشخصية القانونية المستقلة‏..‏ ومن ثم لا يملك الوزير التصرف في الأموال العامة التي تكون تحت يد الوزارة أو التي تديرها الوزارة وإنما يكون حق التصرف للدولة‏(‏ الشخص المعنوي العام الذي تتبعه الوزارة‏)‏ ومن ثم لا يملك وزير الزراعة التصرف في الأموال العامة ومنها حديقة الحيوان أو المتحف الزراعي‏..‏ وكذلك لا يملك وزير الثقافة التصرف في العقارات المقام عليها مسرح البالون أو دار الأوبرا أو دور الثقافة وإنما يكون التصرف في هذه الأموال ممنوعا تماما طالما بقيت محتفظة بطابع المال العام إلي أن يتم تخصيصها من مالكها‏(‏ أي الدولة ومن يمثلها قانونـا البرلمان ورئيس الجمهورية ومجلس الوزراء‏...‏ الخ‏)‏ وهذا يتطلب إجراءات محددة ليس للوزارة دور فيها‏,‏ كما أن الأموال التي تديرها الوزارة ليست ملكـا لها وإنما هي مملوكة للدولة‏..‏
وكما سبق أن بينا أن التصرف في المال العام‏(‏ المملوك للدولة أو للأشخاص الإدارية الأخري الإقليمية منها أو المرفقية أي المؤسسات والهيئات العامة‏)‏ غير جائز إطلاقـا طالما احتفظ المال العام بطبيعته العامة‏..‏ ولا يجوز تغيير هذه الطبيعة وتحويلها من ملكية عامة إلي ملكية خاصة للدولة إلا بواسطة شخص الدولة ووفقـا لإجراءات محددة تتضمن تخصيص هذه الأموال لغرض معين من أغراض الدولة‏(‏ مثل التخصيص للزراعة أو لبناء مساكن مملوكة للدولة‏)‏ ومن ثم فإن وزير الثقافة لا يملك تحويل عقار مسرح البالون من ملكية عامة إلي ملكية خاصة للدولة‏,‏ وإنما يكون ذلك لمن يمثل شخص الدولة‏(‏ رئيس الجمهورية والبرلمان ومجلس الوزراء حسب ما يقرره القانون الذي يبين السلطة التي تملك تحويل الملكية العامة للدولة إلي ملكية خاصة للدولة‏)‏
وهنا يلزم أن نبين أن المال العام هو الذي يخصص للنفع العام‏,‏ بأن يكون مخصصا لاستعمال الجمهور مباشرة أو عن طريق مرفق عام‏,‏ أو بأن يكون بطبيعته أو بإرادة المشرع مخصصا للنفع العام‏.‏
أما أموال الدولة الخاصة أو الدومين الخاص‏,‏ فهي الأموال التي تملكها الدولة أو الأشخاص العامة الأخري بقصد الحصول علي ما تنتجه من موارد مالية‏,‏ أي ما تنتجه من موارد بصفة دورية وليس بالبيع‏..‏
وقد قام بعض الوزراء في مصر بالتصرف في بعض العقارات العامة التي كانت تحت أيديهم والتي كانت مخصصة للنفع العام‏(‏ مثال ذلك الثكنات العسكرية‏,‏ وأراضي السجون العامة‏,‏ وبعض أراضي جامعة القاهرة في المدينة الجامعية‏..‏ الخ‏)‏
ولم يحدث التصرف في تلك الأموال العامة بالمخالفة للدستور والقانون فقط‏..‏ بل إن الأموال التي تحصلت من بيع هذه العقارات لم تدخل الخزانة العامة وإنما أضيفت إلي موارد تلك الوزارات أو المصالح الحكومية التي قامت بالتصرف الخاطيء‏!!!‏
‏{{‏ ثانيا‏:‏ ولم يقف الأمر عند هذا الحد‏,‏ بل تعداه إلي استصدار قوانين أو قرارات بقوانين تضفي طبيعة الأموال الخاصة علي بعض الأموال العامة تمهيدا للتصرف فيها‏,‏ وبالالتفاف حول قاعدة عدم جواز التصرف في الأموال العامة‏,‏ مثال ذلك القانون رقم‏143‏ لسنة‏1981‏ بشأن الأراضي الصحراوية‏,‏ والقانون رقم‏59‏ لسنة‏1991‏ في شأن بعض أملاك الدولة الخاصة وإنشاء هيئة التنمية السياحية‏.‏ كما صدرت بعض القوانين المعدلة لقانون التزامات المرافق العامة‏,‏ كما صدر القانون رقم‏229‏ لسنة‏1996‏ بتعديل بعض أحكام القانون رقم‏84‏ لسنة‏1968‏ بشأن الطرق العامة‏..‏
هذه القوانين العديدة التي صدرت في العقود الثلاثة الأخيرة تهدف إلي جواز منح التزامات المرافق العامة للمستثمرين الأجانب دون التقيد بأحكام القانون رقم‏129‏ لسنة‏1947‏ بالتزامات المرافق العامة والقانون‏61‏ لسنة‏1958‏ في شأن منح الامتيازات المتعلقة باستثمار موارد الثروة الطبيعية والمرافق العامة‏..‏
وللالتفاف حول هذين القانونين الأخيرين لجأت الدولة إلي ابتداع مسميات جديدة لعقد الالتزام بمرفق عام‏,‏ واستخدمت الوزارات المختلفة لفظ أو مصطلح عقد‏BOT‏ أو‏BOOT‏ أو‏BLT‏ وهي جميعا في حقيقتها عقود التزام ويجب أن تخضع لما تخضع له عقود الالتزام في الدستور والقانون من قيود وضمانات لكفالة الجدية والعلانية والمنافسة والمساواة والرقابة الإدارية والإشراف من جانب السلطة الإدارية مانحة العقد‏..‏
ثالثـا‏:‏ صدرت تعديلات متتالية لقوانين المزادات والمناقصات بما يسمح للإدارة بإتباع أسلوب الممارسة أو أسلوب الأمر المباشر بدلا من أسلوب المزادات والمناقصات الذي يكفل الشفافية والعلانية والمنافسة والمساواة والحفاظ علي أموال الدولة‏,‏ وهو الأسلوب الذي كانت تتبعه دائما مصلحة الأملاك عند بيع أملاك الدولة الخاصة‏..‏
هذا هو نص الرسالة ولا شيء يقال بعد كل ما ذكره د‏.‏بدوي وإن بقيت عندي بعض التساؤلات‏:‏
‏*‏ ما هو الموقف القانوني الآن علي ضوء ما جاء في الرسالة حول المشروعات والأراضي التي باعها السادة الوزراء كل في اختصاصه وهي قرارات وزارية لا تستند إلي شرعية‏..‏ ماذا عن الفنادق التي باعتها وزارة السياحة‏..‏ والأراضي التي خصصتها وزارة الزراعة‏..‏ والمؤسسات والشركات التي باعها وزراء المالية والاقتصاد والاستثمار في سنوات مضت‏..‏ أن عددا كبيرا من الوزراء كان يتصرف في ممتلكات الدولة وكأنها ممتلكات خاصة‏..‏ فأين كان مجلس الوزراء‏..‏ ومجلس الشعب وكل هذه الممتلكات تباع دون سند قانوني ؟‏..‏
‏*‏ ما هو الموقف القانوني لعمليات التخصيص التي قام بها الوزراء سواء في الأراضي الزراعية أو الصحراوية أو المدن الجديدة أو الشواطيء خاصة أن د‏.‏بدوي في رسالتة يؤكد أن هذه الإجراءات غير دستورية لأن الشواطيء والصحاري أملاك عامة للدولة لا يجوز التصرف فيها إلا بقرار من مجلس الشعب ومجلس الشوري معا‏..‏
‏*‏ أين الجهات القانونية المسئولة عن إبرام العقود بين الوزارات والجهات التي قامت بشراء هذه الأصول وكيف سمحت بالبيع رغم وجود نصوص في الدستور والقانون تمنع ذلك‏..‏ وماذا عن رفض مجلس الدولة للكثير من التعاقدات التي أبرمتها الوزارات المختلفة لأن فيها مخالفات صريحة لقوانين الدولة‏..‏ والغريب أن يوجد حول كل وزير عشرات المستشارين القانونيين فماذا يفعل هؤلاء؟‏..‏
‏*‏ إن معظم المشروعات التي تم بيعها في برنامج الخصخصة تم تقدير أسعارها علي أساس القيمة الدفترية بما في ذلك المصانع والأراضي وأن مثل هذه الإجراءات تمثل مخالفة صريحة للقانون لأنها لا تمثل القيمة الحقيقية لهذه المشروعات وماذا عن عقود المصانع التي تحولت إلي عقارات وأراضي بناء ومنتجعات لأن في هذه العقود ثغرات كثيرة وأكبر نموذج علي ذلك بيع‏100‏ ألف فدان للأمير السعودي الوليد بن طلال في توشكي حيث يضع الاتفاق‏40‏ شرطـا ملزمـا علي الحكومة المصرية دون أن يضع شرطـا واحدا علي الأمير السعودي‏..‏
‏*‏ ماذا عن عشرات الصفقات التي تمت تحت نظام‏BOT‏ و‏BOOT‏ و‏BLT‏ وهي جميعها عقود التزام ويجب أن تخضع لعقود الالتزام في الدستور والقانون من قيود وضمانات تتوافر فيها الجدية والعلانية والمنافسة والإشراف من السلطة الإدارية‏..‏
‏*‏ ماذا عن استصدار قوانين أو قرارات بقوانين تضفي طبيعة الأموال العامة علي الأموال الخاصة تمهيدا للتصرف فيها‏..‏ حدث ذلك في الأراضي الصحراوية التي وزعتها الوزارات المختلفة وهيئات التنمية الزراعية والسياحية ومنها صفقات تمت مع مستثمرين أجانب في مخالفة صريحة للقوانين‏..‏
ما جاء في رسالة د‏.‏ثروت بدوي يطرح قضية خطيرة لعل أبرز ما فيها أن الوزارات في مصر تتصرف في المال العام دون احترام للقوانين أو حساب لما جاء في الدستور حول الملكية العامة والضوابط التي تحكم التصرف فيها‏..‏ نحن أمام كارثة قانونية كانت سببا في ضياع ممتلكات الشعب‏

----------

